# Homelite leaf blower problems



## weekendWarrior (Jul 13, 2006)

this is my first post so I hope I have the right location.

I've been using a Homelite blower (at least 7 years old, was my dad's and I took it when he died) and had it tuned up a couple of years ago and everything worked great. Replace the tubes, plug for starters

I've been using it every summer without problems until this week. I ran the tank dry without noticing. The next week I put my mix in and the thing wouldn't and still won't start.

Are there any quick checks I can make to see what is wrong? 

Also, if it isn't worth fixing I have a choice at the local store of these 2 models. 

Husqvarna 125BT
Troybilt TB25BP

Anyone have any feed back on them?

thanks for any help


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Carb will need a cleaning and new kit will be in order to. If you have good compression, fuel ,and spark at right timing you should be able to fire her right up again. Good luck.


----------



## weekendWarrior (Jul 13, 2006)

when you say "new kit" can you explain?

Bear with me as I'm not much past beginner when it comes to fixing engines.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

if you do get a new machine. i would get the Husqvarna 125BT. a new kit is a carb gasket kit. sounds like you collapsed the diaphram gasket


----------

